# Willie Nelson Busted For Pot In Nc



## smokaholic (Jan 30, 2010)

WILLIE NELSON BUSTED FOR POT

NORTH CACK BABY ALL DAY HAHAAAA IM FROM WILMINGTON I HAD TO POST THAT. 

KENANSVILLE, N.C. (AP) - Singer and guitarist Willie Nelson canceled a North Carolina concert because of a bum hand about an hour after several band and crew members were busted for allegedly possessing moonshine and marijuana.

Alcohol Law Enforcement spokesman Ernie Seneca said Friday that six members of Nelson's band and crew have been charged with misdemeanor possession offenses. They were issued citations before the Texas singer was scheduled to take the stage Thursday night.

Longtime Nelson bass player Dan Edward "Bee" Spears, 60, Franklin, Tenn., and five others were charged with possession of non-tax-paid alcohol, Seneca said. Two of the six were also charged with marijuana possession.

The charges came after officers smelled marijuana aboard a tour bus and were given permission to search it, Seneca said.

Nelson publicist Elaine Schock did not immediately reply to a telephone message and an e-mail seeking comment.

Nelson's daughter said on the musician's Web site that Thursday night's show at the Duplin County Events Center in Kenansville was canceled because his hand hurt too badly to play. The right-handed guitar-picker had carpal tunnel surgery on his left hand in 2004.

His daughter said he would try to finish the tour with two more dates, then return home to Texas for 10 days.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 30, 2010)

Hahah moonshine.
Typical


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wille loves His pot and I Love willie,,,The Police just need to leave him the fuck alone and let him do what he does best get high and play music NC should be ashamed


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Hahah moonshine.
> Typical


 Moonshine is no stranger at all in the south,,,Kinnda like pot in california.


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 30, 2010)

I know man and its funny because it was the wilmington ALE that busted him not any police in kenansville. It was planned by the police trust me. it makes me wanna get reeferman's willie nelson now. sounds pretty nice...lemon grass hmm.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 30, 2010)

Talk about fishin' in a barrel! Willie makes no apologies about his pro-marijuana stance. Unfortunately Law enforcement knows this. Quite frankly I'm surprised him and Snoop Dogg don't get busted more often.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 30, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Talk about fishin' in a barrel! Willie makes no apologies about his pro-marijuana stance. Unfortunately Law enforcement knows this. Quite frankly I'm surprised him and Snoop Dogg don't get busted more often.



Very true! wat im thinking, is that it never said how much weed, i mean it IS willy nelson, couldnt have just been an eighth or sumthin. lol


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

You guy's sound like Narcs^^^Everyone smokes or at least respects the Facts, NC did not!!!


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 30, 2010)

How do they sound like narcs? It's true when you promote it all the time that they are going to be on your ass. Just like if cheech and chong were to do a show in your town...its common sense that the police would harass the shit out of them simply because of who they are and what they are known for. YOU sound paranoid. chill out dude stop looking out the window.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

smokaholic said:


> How do they sound like narcs? It's true when you promote it all the time that they are going to be on your ass. Just like if cheech and chong were to do a show in your town...its common sense that the police would harass the shit out of them simply because of who they are and what they are known for. YOU sound paranoid. chill out dude stop looking out the window.


 Whatever, They are a touring Band that pomotes cash wherever they go to local communites. Sounds like the police force just hired a new recruit


----------



## doc111 (Jan 30, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> You guy's sound like Narcs^^^Everyone smokes or at least respects the Facts, NC did not!!!


Oh yeah? Well I think you sound like a narc! 

But seriously, where in my post did I say I was happy about Willie getting busted? I am a forgetful stoner so I could've said anything and I probably wouldn't remember anyways. lol! I'm really not sure what message you were trying to convey other than the fact I and another poster sound like narcs.


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea i didnt post that to argue with you but...everybody knows willie smokes bud. He has his own strain and even talks about smoking bud on the White House front steps. So know your shit before you go running your mouth calling everybody 5-0. And what the fuck does "promoting cash" in local communities even mean? Promoting cash? what the fuck does that even mean? I hope youre just smoking some official ass ganja and running your mouth and are not actually serious.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry,,,But come on so what everyone knows willie smokes,,,So do a lot of the local Buricrates,,,Sounds like they just wanted to play political get me a bad guy and stop the show in the south, from chanching what's really changing in the South and that's the attitude twords MJ Reform INMO.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

smokaholic said:


> Yea i didnt post that to argue with you but...everybody knows willie smokes bud. He has his own strain and even talks about smoking bud on the White House front steps. So know your shit before you go running your mouth calling everybody 5-0. And what the fuck does "promoting cash" in local communities even mean? Promoting cash? what the fuck does that even mean? I hope youre just smoking some official ass ganja and running your mouth and are not actually serious.


 Naw,,I'm sorry just a bit drunk,,,Going to hit the bud and hash now


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I hit it,,,Promoting cash to small buissness in the area,,,Beer,,food,,,etc...GOOD.


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 30, 2010)

Try some AA classes fam. They work. I quit drinkin a couple years back...that shits expensive when you catch a DUI. Plus drinking AND smoking gets me WAY to fucked up. My head starts spinning. But anyways fuck it though Ol' Willie got the money to pay the ticket and he'll be ok. Thats just more promotion for him in the cannabis community.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 30, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I'm sorry,,,But come on so what everyone knows willie smokes,,,So do a lot of the local Buricrates,,,Sounds like they just wanted to play political get me a bad guy and stop the show in the south, from chanching what's really changing in the South and that's the attitude twords MJ Reform INMO.


Relax bro. Nobody is sayin' it's right. That's just how it is. You have a couple of choices. Accept it and do squat, Bitch and moan and still do squat, or you can not accept it and do all you can to change it. You don't go around spouting off "Hey everybody, I grow weed, I smoke weed and I think it should be legal!" If you do this sort of thing it won't be long before some bored ass cop comes knockin'. That's the facts. You can make yourself a target if you want to but fair or not you should understand that's what you would become if you start making your lifestyle public. Real life is a bitch sometimes ain't it?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea,,Willie and the Band will be Fine, NC is Not,,,Fuck AA,,,I'm not religious,and I like beer. I'm close to 40 years of life experience,,,Things and Times change,,But it's all the same in Reality. You can see thru the Faces of everyday madness, They are all the same,,,,,,WTF?,,,


----------



## doc111 (Jan 30, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Yea,,Willie and the Band will be Fine, NC is Not,,,Fuck AA,,,I'm not religious,and I like beer. I'm close to 40 years of life experience,,,Things and Times change,,But it's all the same in Reality. You can see thru the Faces of everyday madness, They are all the same,,,,,,WTF?,,,


After the part about AA I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Medical User (Jan 30, 2010)

smokaholic said:


> How do they sound like narcs? It's true when you promote it all the time that they are going to be on your ass. Just like if cheech and chong were to do a show in your town...its common sense that the police would harass the shit out of them simply because of who they are and what they are known for. YOU sound paranoid. chill out dude stop looking out the window.


Only moron cops would have the tunnelvision to harass anyone for anything as innocent and as harmless as Cannabis, but to intentionally harass someone because of their beliefs is true tyrany. Cops harass the citizens of the US too often and they should be sent to jail with the people they put away as punishment


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 30, 2010)

willie is the fucking man. i would love to just chill, smoke and bullshit with that dude. imagine the stories he has got to tell. also snoop gets fucked with all the time. i dont know if it happens as much anymore but a couple of years ago he was always in the headlines for shit.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jan 31, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Moonshine is no stranger at all in the south,,,Kinnda like pot in california.


 ..Thats why i said it


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 31, 2010)

doc111 said:


> After the part about AA I have no clue what you are talking about.


me either. haha this thread turned into some totally off topic shit. I love this forum.


----------



## doc111 (Feb 1, 2010)

Medical User said:


> Only moron cops would have the tunnelvision to harass anyone for anything as innocent and as harmless as Cannabis, but to intentionally harass someone because of their beliefs is true tyrany. Cops harass the citizens of the US too often and they should be sent to jail with the people they put away as punishment


...............another post that makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 1, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> willie is the fucking man. i would love to just chill, smoke and bullshit with that dude. imagine the stories he has got to tell. also snoop gets fucked with all the time. i dont know if it happens as much anymore but a couple of years ago he was always in the headlines for shit.[/QUOTE] Willie is a True example of a American classic ,,,


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> ..Thats why i said it


 LOL,,,I like Beer and Buds and cigs,,,I do know some that like the shine,,,It is really good for Ummm,,,,A swigg at Christmas


----------



## matthew (Feb 2, 2010)

They should have started the press conference with "Today, instead of catching real criminals our department spend X thousand dollars in resources to catch a group of 60+ year old men with pot".


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Willie is a True example of a American classic ,,,


 true words.


----------



## weedshooter (Feb 2, 2010)

Willie...watch the video, stay in states that allow medical cannabis, and have a good life.


----------



## Medical User (Feb 3, 2010)

Tell the states that don't allow pot that he wont play there unless they do, that would get it legal pretty quick.


----------



## Jokerfella (Feb 8, 2010)

Not really fair. They could bust him anytime they want.



smokaholic said:


> WILLIE NELSON BUSTED FOR POT
> 
> NORTH CACK BABY ALL DAY HAHAAAA IM FROM WILMINGTON I HAD TO POST THAT.
> 
> ...


----------

